# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  أدوية السكر تعالج مرض الخرف

## ابوميدو

*:wrd:أدوية السكر تعالج مرض الخرف 
برلين - ¬أحد العلاجات التي يستخدمها مرضى السكري من الدرجة الثانية قد يكون له أثر مفيد ضد مرض الزهايمر .
هذا ما خلصت إليه دراسة أجراها علماء في المركز الألماني للأمراض التنكسية العصبية "وهو مصطلح عام يستخدم للدلالة على الفقدان المتتابع لنسيج ووظيفة الأعصاب" في بون ، وجامعة دوندي ومعهد ماكس بلانك للجينات الجزيئية في برلين.
ووجد الباحثون أن عقار "ميتفورمين" الذي يعد أحد الأدوية الأساسية لمرضى السكري ، يقاوم التغيرات التي تطرأ على هيكل بروتين "تاو" في الخلايا العصبية لدى الفئران ، وتلك التغيرات هي السبب الرئيسي للإصابة بمرض الزهايمر ، كما تمكنوا من اكتشاف الآلية الجزيئية التي يعمل بها الميتفورمين في هذه العملية.
وتقول سيبل كراوس من "دي.زد.إن.إي": "إذا استطعنا التأكد من أن ميتفورمين له تأثير على البشر أيضا..فسيكون مرشحا جيدا دون شك ليكون أحد العقاقير المؤثرة لمرض الزهايمر".
ويمثل الزهايمر أحد أشكال العته ، ويصيب بصفة خاصة كبار السن دون غيرهم تقريبا ، حيث تموت الخلايا العصبية في المخ ما يؤدي إلى تشوه إدراكي.
وعلى المستوى الجزيئي يتميز المرض ، بتكوين مخزون من بروتين "تاو" في الخلايا العصبية. وبروتين "تاو" جزيء يعلق داخل خلايا المخ مكونا تكتلات ليفية تؤدي في نهاية الأمر إلى انفجار الخلية وتراكم صفائح "بيتا اميوليد" التي تعد السمة المميزة للمرض ، خارج خلايا المخ معطلة الاتصال بين خلية وأخرى.
وفي مرض الزهايمر ، تزداد قوة تاو بدرجة كبيرة ، بفضل مجموعات الفوسفات. هذا الاتصال بالفسفور يتسبب في تراكم تاو داخل الخلية.
ولمكافحة هذه المشكلة ، يسعى الباحثون لتنظيم بروتين "بي بي 2 إيه" ، وهذا البروتين هو المسؤول عادة عن الفصل بين الفوسفات وبروتين تاو.
وفي حالة الإصابة بالزهايمر، يكون "بي بي 2 إيه" غير نشط بشكل كاف ، ما يؤدي إلى تزايد الاتصال بين الفوسفور وبروتين تاو وتراكم البروتين داخل الخلية.
لذا بحث العلماء بقيادة كراوس عن عقار من شأنه زيادة نشاط "بي بي 2 إيه" . وتقول كراوس : "حتى الآن لا يوجد عقار في الأسواق يستهدف تراكم مخزون تاو".
وفي التجارب التي أجريت على الخلايا العصبية لدى الفئران ، تمكن العلماء من إثبات أن ميتفورمين له دور مباشر في حماية بروتين" بي بي 2 إيه" من التراجع ، من خلال منع ارتباطه ببروتينات تعمل على تحلله. هذه الآلية التي يعمل بها ميتفورمين ليست معروفة حتى الآن. علاوة على ذلك ، تبين أن زيادة نشاط بروتين " بي بي 2 إيه" يؤدي إلى تراجع الرابط بين تاو والفسفور.
وقام العلماء بإجراء آخر، حيث أضافوا ميتفورمين لمياه الشرب التي تتناولها الفئران السليمة ، وأدى ذلك أيضا إلى تراجع نسبة فسفرة بروتين تاو في خلايا المخ . 
منقوووووووول لتعم الفائدة
                        	*

----------

